# I need an answer from those in the US



## TrixieFox (Dec 6, 2022)

My dad says since im 17 if I leave the house he can report me as a runaway but another adult in my life (who I trust more) says in the state of Texas I can legally leave at the age of 17 and my dad can't do anything about it. Can someone fact check this plz?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

Not in the US, but I do have the power of the internet:
Any minor petitioning a Texas court for emancipation -- that is, being declared an adult in the eyes of the law -- must be a Texas resident, 17 years old (or 16 and living apart from one's parents), and able to support and manage one's own affairs


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 6, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Not in the US, but I do have the power of the internet:
> Any minor petitioning a Texas court for emancipation -- that is, being declared an adult in the eyes of the law -- must be a Texas resident, 17 years old (or 16 and living apart from one's parents), and able to support and manage one's own affairs


do your parents have to sign the emancipation paper work


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

I'll check...
A parent of the minor must verify the petition. If a managing conservator or guardian has been appointed, that person must verify the petition (that is, sign it under oath in front of a notary).

Shoot.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 6, 2022)

probably and it says minor must be able to support oneself, which means they will probably check that you can do so, not just wanting to be rid of under your parents roof and run away kind of thing


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 6, 2022)

Be very careful when you want to escape from home. I know a bunch of forensic stories in which the police neglected the disappearance of teenagers if they had already tried to escape from home. Escape is just the beginning, you need to be able to provide for yourself. Employers are very reluctant to hire young people with no experience. You will also have difficulties with renting your own housing. I don't know, I can't imagine how you're going to do it, even if the law is on your side.


----------



## Phoenix Kitsune (Dec 6, 2022)

He could, if you don't go for emancipation. and if he does not file you as a runaway he would probably file you as a missing person to try to get you back to where you were.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Be very careful when you want to escape from home. I know a bunch of forensic stories in which the police neglected the disappearance of teenagers if they had already tried to escape from home. Escape is just the beginning, you need to be able to provide for yourself. Employers are very reluctant to hire young people with no experience. You will also have difficulties with renting your own housing. I don't know, I can't imagine how you're going to do it, even if the law is on your side.


I still don't understand how people are supposed to get job experience when the employers won't hire you because you don't have any.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 6, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I still don't understand how people are supposed to get job experience when the employers won't hire you because you don't have any.


I don't understand either. For me, the idea of training a young specialist and a loyal attitude towards him is a good chance that he will stay working with you for a long time. Employers just want to get everything at once. They wants you to be attractive, compliant and non-confrontational, you should be ready to work overtime, and calmly endure insults, salary delays and rate cuts. Be a slave.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 6, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> I don't understand either. For me, the idea of training a young specialist and a loyal attitude towards him is a good chance that he will stay working with you for a long time. Employers just want to get everything at once. They wants you to be attractive, compliant and non-confrontational, you should be ready to work overtime, and calmly endure insults, salary delays and rate cuts. Be a slave.


Slavery still exists, you just get "paid"


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 6, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Slavery still exists, you just get "paid"


My parents are worse than the Dad from Steven He whos always like "He's a FAILURE"


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 6, 2022)

Think carefully about this. Be especially careful about moving in with older people who might take advantage of you as a young person.



Amepix said:


> I still don't understand how people are supposed to get job experience when the employers won't hire you because you don't have any.



I got the experience I needed for my current job from attending University and doing work towards research projects there. 
That's not a very 'typical' job though, so that route won't work for a lot of people. 

In the past I helped out as a teaching aid and manned the till in second-hand shops. Those are more typical ways you can get experience while you are young, and make your résumé more impressive.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 6, 2022)

If I'm not mistaken about your circumstances, your parents wanted to push you out at 18, right?

How much have you been allowed to use the weeks since that big fight to prepare for a life without them?  With what was indicated about the Texas law, preparing for that day may ultimately be the only strategy available.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> If I'm not mistaken about your circumstances, your parents wanted to push you out at 18, right?
> 
> How much have you been allowed to use the weeks since that big fight to prepare for a life without them?  With what was indicated about the Texas law, preparing for that day may ultimately be the only strategy available.


They won't let me get a job yet so im kinda screwed rn... and they threatened to change the password on my computer so i couldn't do school and I only have online school rn


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 7, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> They won't let me get a job yet so im kinda screwed rn... and they threatened to change the password on my computer so i couldn't do school and I only have online school rn


Well, that sucks. They suck.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Faustus (Dec 7, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> They won't let me get a job yet so im kinda screwed rn... and they threatened to change the password on my computer so i couldn't do school and I only have online school rn


It's illegal in the state of Texas to prevent a minor between the ages of 6 and 18 from attending school.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)

Faustus said:


> It's illegal in the state of Texas to prevent a minor between the ages of 6 and 18 from attending school.


IM homeschooled q-q they can say that I can only read textbooks and not grade shit and it still counts as school... but later they can say I didn't do the stuff


----------



## Faustus (Dec 7, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> IM homeschooled q-q they can say that I can only read textbooks and not grade shit and it still counts as school... but later they can say I didn't do the stuff


They'd still be breaking the law under point 3 of requirements for home schooling: 'Instruction must be bona fide' I appreciate the difficulty would be proving it, and that this might not be very helpful, for which I am sorry  but it might be worth trying to contact someone with legal standing who accepts pro bono work.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)

Faustus said:


> They'd still be breaking the law under point 3 of requirements for home schooling: 'Instruction must be bona fide' I appreciate the difficulty would be proving it, and that this might not be very helpful, for which I am sorry  but it might be worth trying to contact someone with legal standing who accepts pro bono work.


My dad has connections... it wouldn't ever stick or work q-q just gotta stay sane for 10 months then Im moving out


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 7, 2022)

Once you are 18 they legally don't have a leg to stand on.. but use this time to make a plan get some resources together etc


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Once you are 18 they legally don't have a leg to stand on.. but use this time to make a plan get some resources together etc


I have a few connections... don't have a job but I have a vision


----------



## ben909 (Dec 7, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I have a few connections... don't have a job but I have a vision


have a more "safe" backup plan for this

in other comments, you seem to yourself think waiting out the 10 months is best, and it probably is the safest 

in more ... uncooperative thoughts for short term things, if the account you currently have on your computer is an admin account (default on every pc i got) then you could create another account as a backup, and may be able to hide it, if this happens, make it also a controling account, and possibly lower the level of the main account then, then its harder for them to alter accounts without taking the entire thing away, and thus giving you a better argument against them if you do get others involved, with school stuff, if there are officials running it like most online connections, you could possibly try and contact them, but i don't know if that really can be successful 

i don't recommend going down any more drastic paths then that


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 7, 2022)

Perhaps you can try to find a job or something online? At least part time so that when the time comes to get out you got some money to provide for yourself?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Perhaps you can try to find a job or something online? At least part time so that when the time comes to get out you got some money to provide for yourself?


Yeah. Maybe some art stuff? That's always a good bet.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Perhaps you can try to find a job or something online? At least part time so that when the time comes to get out you got some money to provide for yourself?


I don't have a bank account or paypal to put the money in


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 7, 2022)

I know you make digital music but getting funds without a bank account or PayPal etc at 17 is going to be hard


----------



## Deleted member 162523 (Dec 7, 2022)

Take a step back and re-think your options, otherwise this could end with a post to do with a runaway's body being found on the side of the road. Perhaps if you're being mistreated go down to your local police station as ask for options? Additionally, you're almost eighteen, perhaps if you can bare it for a little longer, it may be worth waiting until then?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)

Saurvn said:


> Take a step back and re-think your options, otherwise this could end with a post to do with a runaway's body being found on the side of the road. Perhaps if you are being mistreated go down to your local police station as ask for options?


I don't plan on running away rn... but Im not being a punching bag... physically or mentally however police aint a option rn


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 7, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I don't have a bank account or paypal to put the money in


Maybe you can make a secret paypal account?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Maybe you can make a secret paypal account?


you have to have a SSN... I've tried... the only way to do that is to find someone to make me a child account under theirs but I don't have anyone to do that


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 8, 2022)

Even teenagers should have bank accounts. You should set one up in order to practice building savings and then getting a credit history.


----------



## Raever (Dec 8, 2022)

As someone who's lived on their own since the age of eighteen, unless your household is extremely dangerous to live in, I'd take advantage of the free food and no rent until your affairs are more in order (job, car, etc) and then move out when you can fully support yourself without issue. Being on the street as a fresh adult is probably the worst-case scenario, and it can take years to climb to a sense of stability. Especially in the US where they don't give a fuck about you.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Raever said:


> As someone who's lived on their own since the age of eighteen, unless your household is extremely dangerous to live in, I'd take advantage of the free food and no rent until your affairs are more in order (job, car, etc) and then move out when you can fully support yourself without issue. Being on the street as a fresh adult is probably the worst-case scenario, and it can take years to climb to a sense of stability. Especially in the US where they don't give a fuck about you.


Well they won't let me get a job... said I have to move out before I can learn to drive... and are kicking me out at 18


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Well they won't let me get a job... said I have to move out before I can learn to drive... and are kicking me out at 18



Prep for when you turn 18/finish getting your GED. 

YMCA's usually run free programs for youth that PAY them to attend job workshops and it lasts a few months. Research your financial assistance and housing programs (especially if they have separate programs for youth). Hopefully things will turn around and it won't have to be that hard- but just in case.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Prep for when you turn 18/finish getting your GED.
> 
> YMCA's usually run free programs for youth that PAY them to attend job workshops and it lasts a few months. Research your financial assistance and housing programs (especially if they have separate programs for youth). Hopefully things will turn around and it won't have to be that hard- but just in case.


GED? Im going to a community college in either Nothern America or Canada cuz Im kinda done with where Im from... they bitch about Cali's but act worse


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> GED? Im going to a community college in either Nothern America or Canada cuz Im kinda done with where Im from... they bitch about Cali's but act worse


General education- basically finish high school if you can, I'm not sure when your birthday lands or when school is out in the USA.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> General education- basically finish high school if you can, I'm not sure when your birthday lands or when school is out in the USA.


it ends in May when I graduate but I don't turn 18 until Oct


----------



## Raever (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Well they won't let me get a job... said I have to move out before I can learn to drive... and are kicking me out at 18



Any chance a friend's parents can give you shelter for a few months while you get on your feet?
They might even let you pay rent for a room if you get a job, and help you get ahold of an ID and SSN, and later on set up a bank account.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Raever said:


> Any chance a friend's parents can give you shelter for a few months while you get on your feet?
> They might even let you pay rent for a room if you get a job, and help you get ahold of an ID and SSN, and later on set up a bank account.


Maybe... I have 1 friend curretnly


----------



## Raever (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Maybe... I have 1 friend curretnly



If you're in a bad spot, never be afraid to ask someone you trust for help. You'd be surprised by the human kindness that exists out there. Granted, if you are on your own and a stranger offers help, don't be an idiot and hop into their car. But if you've got a friend you've known for a while who might have the space for you to catch your breath and plan things out...it can be a life saver!


----------

